# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How to fill gap between house and pavers

## brumby79-09

I'm going to pave the back area of my house over the top of the existing concrete slab. My builder friend suggested to extend the slab closer to the house which I will do. The termite inspector recommended a gap for airflow and for termite inspection. Also, my house is very old and has lots of bows in and out the whole way along that side. I want to keep those chamfer boards and don't really have the time to fix all that up so I just have to run with what's there. But that means, that the gap will vary from the wall to where the pavers will start. Another good reason to leave a gap. I decided on a gap of an average of around 100mm (as I said, it will vary)but I'm worried that it will look odd and ugly if I can see the house stumps and dirt between pavers and house wall. Does anyone have any suggestions how to cover that up a bit and still get some airflow and be able to remove it for termite inspection? I thought maybe attach some brackets to the chamfer boards and lay something like lattice there and paint it the same as the pavers or the house colour? I'd be grateful for any ideas.
Thank you!

----------


## brumby79-09

Hmmm... No ideas anyone??

----------


## phild01

Would you consider removing what is there and start from scratch?
I can't tell from jut that single photo where levels are, but assume the paving will totally block airflow and come up to level of the weatherboards.

----------


## johnc

You mention time constraints and not wanting to remove the slab, like Phil you can't really see heights in that photo. You can see decking and whatever you do with paving should have a similar look leaving a small gap below the barge/weatherboard. My preference would be to continue that deck all the way around, if you want paving I would remove the concrete. I think you are asking for the impossible but what you really need is a landscape plan linking it all in and working towards that end. I think you may be running the risk of doing a number of unrelated project which don't tie in. However I do think paving over the concrete may cause airflow restrictions which you need to take into account. Have you considered ripping out and replacing the slab?

----------


## mudbrick

If you go ahead with your original plan I would fill the 100mm gap with a nice colour gravel.
But that slab is in a bad spot if you want to pave that area. We have paving over concrete and it's a disaster due to poor drainage when rain gets on it and you have damp pavers for weeks plus you get runoff going under the house but you probably get s bit of that already.

----------


## Craigoss

Well if it was me, I would be ripping out that slab and the roof whilst your at it, it doesn't look so healthy. A demolition saw would have the slab cut up in about 2hrs, but then you just carry the cost of sending the concrete off to the the scrap yard. Either run the decking all the way around or get some 400x400 or 800x400 bluestone pavers to lay down. You will need to run some drainage lines around the perimeter as it looks like the water would be running under the house.

----------


## brumby79-09

Hi Phild01, thanks for your reply. The difference of the level from the existing concrete slab to the merbau decking boards is 130mm and yes, the pavers will come up to the level of the weatherboards, that's why I'll leave about a 100mm gap between the pavers and the weatherboards but would like to cover it with something that still lets air through and can be taken off for termite inspection.

----------


## brumby79-09

I am too far into the process to start from scratch and rip it all down and haven't got the funds to do that  :Redface: (

----------


## brumby79-09

Hi Johnc, thanks for your thoughts. I already have all the pavers and a retaining wall to go up so can't really change that. The reason why I didn't go with timber is because it's all on a hill and I wouldn't have enough clearance under the joists for it to be termite proof (nothing ever is, I realise that but try to follow the rules anyway). I would have had to dig quite deep and build a big retaining wall at the back. Trying to keep costs low as it is an old house and I wanna sell it eventually. Do you think I should drill some holes into the concrete slabs for drainage? Or would the gravel just block them? A builder friend said it should be ok to leave the slab there and pave over the top. The new, adjoining pieces on either end and along the house will have reo bars and mesh which should help holding it all together ok (I hope!)

----------


## brumby79-09

Hi mudbrick, thanks for your reply. I'm getting more and more worried to go ahead with this job. I will build a retaining wall with agi pipe behind it though which should help a lot with water (hopefully!). The concrete slab is not in a great shape but it's been like that for at least 6 years since I've been there and hasn't moved and had heaps of water running down from the back hill. And I'm going to extend it with new concrete and reo bars and mesh which should help holding it together. My thoughts originally were gravel as well but I'd have to put quite a bit there which means again would cut the airflow and would probably just disappear under the house unless I block it off with something to hold it there. My cat and dogs would probably love it to go digging in it too, lol

----------


## brumby79-09

Hi Craigoss, also thanks to you for your reply and your thoughts. I already have the pavers (clay pavers 114mmx230mmx50mm)and I explained to Johnc why I didn't run the decking all the way. Another reason (other than what I meantioned to Johnc) is, that i wanna b able to drive my car under cover onto the pavers on the odd occasion. A 580mm retaining wall with ag pipe for drainage will be built behind the pavers to stop water coming down that hill

----------


## brumby79-09

I forgot to mention that I will get a new roof, gutters and nice 100x100 merbau posts  :Redface: )

----------

